# Which protective style promotes the best hair growth ?



## Anna9764 (Aug 5, 2008)

Post the protective style that gave you the best hair growth.


----------



## yummied77 (Aug 5, 2008)

Wearing my hair in a ponytail has given me the most growth.


----------



## fluffylocks (Aug 5, 2008)

My hair breaks less/I retain more wiiiiitttthh
Cornrows. Braids. ECT.

Things were im not touching my hair at all. Something like a bun or french braid would be good too expect the fact that i will take those down and play in my hair whenever im bored.


----------



## Sunshine0801 (Aug 5, 2008)

Braids and twists. They require the least amount of daily manipulation.


----------



## joib (Aug 5, 2008)

I voted other. I part my hair in 6-8 sections, "grease" my scalp with my MN mixture ( I am on the MT bandwagon now), moisturize, and seal. I put my hair in 6 braids and place it under a baggy. Then wrap one of my favorite scarfs around my head. That is what helped me grow and retain length.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Aug 5, 2008)

i'm gonna say bunning although i think the way i came to my conclusion is skewed...se, bunning was the only PS that helped keep the breakage at bay when i was transitioning but i havent done it since the BC. conversely, i had little to no breakage when i was cowashing daily but when i took down my kinky twists i found broken pieces. i have cornrows now and im kinda scared as to what i will find when i take them out later this week.


----------



## cecilie (Aug 5, 2008)

I prefer sew in weave with human hair so I can do my regimen (DC....) .


----------



## Ivonnovi (Aug 5, 2008)

Sorry, I voted "other".   

Protective styles promote better "retention" not growth.    I acheive the best "retention" with braids. 

Sorry about the ...pet peeve.


----------



## hothair (Aug 5, 2008)

I would have voted braids/ extensions but I think the buns and ponys give more control especially those with fragile hairlines, you can control the tension so I voted buns/ updos...


----------



## ImFree27 (Aug 5, 2008)

i voted buns because my hair stays more moisturized and braids actually keeps my hair dry


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Aug 5, 2008)

Since I can't make a ponytail yet since my Big BC in December, I've been hiding my hair under lace fronts. I wash and condition once per week and apply my growth aid about 3 - 4 days per week. I have retained about 95% of my growth since December and I am surpised at how my braids are hanging down now when I couldn't even grab enough to twist back in March. This is the best protective style I can ever imagine, even the hair on my edges is growing and it's long.  I am going to do a big reveal in December when I get it straightened for progress pictures.  I am not doing anything before that so that I can continue to retain all my growth which has been greatly accelerated with my MT custom mix. 

I will continue this protective styling until I can make a nice ponytail. At that time, ponytails will become my protective style of choice.  This has been the most rewarding experience ever for me because I have been able to workout, look pretty / wear nice hair styles while at work, or going out and care for / protect my hair at the same time.  I never had it this good.

ETA: This thread is really about hair retention not growth per se.  Protective styling helps you to keep the hair you grow, not to increase the rate of growth from your scalp.  It has the appearance of increase growth because you actually get to keep the hair you grow on your head rather than in the sink and on the floor and in the comb


----------



## TLC1020 (Aug 5, 2008)

Bunning works best for me... I'm starting back so that I can get to BSL, which seems to be taking forever and a day....


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh (Aug 5, 2008)

*I will say wigs... full wigs. If you keep your hair moisturized, and in good condition while under wigs, you will get growth. This is what allowed me to grow my bangs out. They aren't full shoulder yet (even though it's 2 years later, but I trimmed them several times)... but they went from my eyebrows to the end of my nose in about 9 months, trims included. *


----------



## MissFallon (Aug 5, 2008)

Ponytails have helped me retain the most length. I've tried other methods but have never been able to keep them long enough to see a difference. I always go back to the ponytail/bun. Cornrows under my lacefront have also allowed me to retain a lot of length.


----------



## danigurl18 (Aug 5, 2008)

braids and cornrows help me retain the most length! Right now I'm in kinky twists with cornrows in the front.. I just got the front redone on Sunday because of growth!


----------



## Mook's hair (Aug 5, 2008)

cornrows for me.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Aug 5, 2008)

I am currently doing twists and occasional wigs.


----------



## ebzonix (Aug 5, 2008)

buns & ponytails


----------



## PureSilver (Aug 5, 2008)

I voted braids and cornrows. 95% of the times i'm in weaves but i have cornrows underneath which i keep in for 1mth at a time after which i wash clarify and d/c after which i do another weave this has helped me tremendoulsly to retain length and grow my hair longer and thicker too. Weaves are my forever best friends.


----------



## Lanea87 (Aug 5, 2008)

Cornrows work really good for me. I am an LF girl now, so I wash weekly and cornrow and sew the ends up.


----------



## Marand13 (Aug 5, 2008)

The baggy ponytail...
The best PS ever!


----------



## MizAvalon (Aug 5, 2008)

Probably cornrows. I wore them off and on for years and my hair grew like crazy.

I'm doing buns now and it still grows really well.


----------



## wheezy807 (Aug 5, 2008)

Buns are just more convenient and time saving, imo.


----------



## mezzogirl (Aug 6, 2008)

Keeping my hair moisterized under half wigs and bunning now that I've learned to do it correctly.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Aug 6, 2008)

Cornrows underneath full wigs are the best ps for me.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Aug 6, 2008)

braids and bunning


----------



## zanna (Aug 6, 2008)

I'll say buns and braids
Zanna


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Aug 6, 2008)

zanna said:


> I'll say buns and braids
> Zanna


 

Hi Zanna


----------



## I_shure_do_wish (Aug 6, 2008)

I say up do's. It has helped me retain alot of length in the beginning stages of my hair growth....although I haven't really ventured into the corn rows im scared of the pulling and the itchs associated with it. Single plaits were doing it for a bit a while back but im loving the simple up-do's


----------



## zanna (Aug 6, 2008)

Highly Favored8 said:


> Hi Zanna



Hi! Highly Favored8


----------



## Jetblackhair (Aug 7, 2008)

Keeping my hair in 6 braids or twists underneath my half wig has worked for me.  At the end of the day I take off the half wig then moisturize my hair and seal with oil.  I also use MT.


----------



## RENIBELL (Aug 7, 2008)

i voted braids and conrows, more conrows as i do mine myself and i redo them every 4-5 days,  this way i can control the tension and avoid too much manipulation, i put a phony pony on the end of the conrow to spice thing up as in my aviator pic


----------



## ajacks (Aug 7, 2008)

For me its been braids and sew-ins.  If I ever get any hair I will proably start bunning


----------



## audacity. (Aug 7, 2008)

I cannot say that ANY protective style promotes GROWTH, but IMO, they all heavily aid in RETENTION.

My favorite protective style is the bun (b/c it's the simpliest and cheapest ), but braids are the best (IMO) IF you keep your hair properly moisturized and your scalp clean.


----------



## Toy (Sep 12, 2008)

Buns Have helped me Retain more growth.


----------



## ajargon02 (Sep 12, 2008)

For me it's any style that doesn't require much manipulation. Whatever that style is (twists, braids, buns) that's low mani, that's where I retain my growth. As long as I am not constantly messin with my hair it does really good.


----------



## Lioness (Sep 12, 2008)

Canerows (aka cornrolls) seem to be the best protective style for me because:
1) they allow access to my scalp- I can oil and massage my scalp when I please...and keep a clean scalp.
2) they are able to stay reasonably neat for up to a month
3) My hair just loves being braided- and left alone!
4) There just seems to be some link between cornrolls, hair growth and hair retention.

Response to a previous poster who said that protective styles do not promote growth: I disagree...
Regular ( and not too tight) braiding invigorates and stimulates the scalp, thus causing blood flow to the follicles...this then causes growth  They key is to not make the braids too tight.


----------



## Anna9764 (Sep 13, 2008)

Very well put Lioness, I second that!!!


----------



## Anna9764 (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm also agreeing with your views ajargon02, just got mine cut the 2nd time this year. So manipulation is a problem of mine. After the 2nd cut it lloks good....so now i'm in a babying mode. Taking my time with braid comb-outs etc.....Anna


----------



## Monigirl (Sep 13, 2008)

I voted braids & sew-ins. They both helped me stretch longer between relaxers.


----------



## HoneyA (Sep 13, 2008)

Buns and updos helped me retain length for sure.


----------



## Spongie Bloom (Sep 13, 2008)

*i would be inclined to say braids..though im no longer fond of them but pony tailing works just fine as well *


----------



## Qetesh (Sep 13, 2008)

i personally think biweekly-weekly box braids. promote the most growth. 

along with proper hair care of course


----------



## seashell (Sep 14, 2008)

Bunning has been wonderful.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Sep 14, 2008)

braids work best for me.


----------



## vpoetic (Nov 14, 2008)

I want to say braids and cornrows, but you have to be very carefully with your ends.


----------



## RosesBlack (Nov 15, 2008)

Consistent bunning has done it for me. Once I started bunning consistently I've seen growth and retention.


----------



## Digital Tempest (Nov 15, 2008)

My opinion may be a little skewed since I can't keep braids in long enough to see the benefits because I have hair ADD.  Bunning has really helped me out, though.


----------



## MeechUK (Nov 15, 2008)

I like braids and canerows. I oil my scalp and re-plait my hair every week or fortnight.  I moisturise my hair with a water based curl moisturiser spray most days and keep my hair damp. This has helped me to retain more and lose less hair. Nothing helps me with natural hair growth but keeping my hair clean, healthy, moist and protected helps me to retain the hair that I do grow. 

MeechUK


----------



## sweetsuccess (Nov 15, 2008)

*i dont know what 'wraps extensions' really meant but i voted for that, in reference to SEW INS. sew ins definitly got me a lot of growth.. cuz ur hair is hidden.. all while u still take care of it by greasing ur scalp or keeping it moisterized wtih a spray. while u can still look cute and burn up the weave... (i go to nowhere but the best hair salons.. n get decent hair.. not the 100dollar hair. but the avg 60-75pk hair)... n it always looks natural.. so yea, thats been my prized protective style. i guess this is one of those: for eachs own... type opinions.*

*anywho,*
*hth*

*....xoxo*


----------



## DayStar (Nov 15, 2008)

pincurls...


----------



## Chameleonchick (Nov 15, 2008)

I voted braids because that is all I have done to get to a longer length, but I am going to try and experiment with bunning for a while after I take my braids down and see what happens.


----------



## JustKiya (Nov 15, 2008)

The best protective style for me is the one that I can do every day, *without* fail, and feel fabulous wearing.


----------



## VettaVetta (Nov 15, 2008)

My hair is neck length, so for now I roller set once it gets shoulder length will bun


----------



## gloomgeisha (Nov 15, 2008)

I voted for buns/updos. But I actually keep my hair in twists that I then never wear down. I've gotten the best growth retention this way and intend to keep this up until I reach my final length goal.


----------



## cocochanty (Nov 15, 2008)

gloomgeisha said:


> I voted for buns/updos. But I actually keep my hair in twists that I then never wear down. I've gotten the best growth retention this way and intend to keep this up until I reach my final length goal.



off topic:
gloomgeisha, your siggy is very interesting. What is tangling BTW?


----------



## gloomgeisha (Nov 15, 2008)

cocochanty said:


> off topic:
> gloomgeisha, your siggy is very interesting. What is tangling BTW?




It's actually a quote from Mwedzi a member here. She was talking about how her hair tangles all the time for no reason what so ever. I still laugh to this day reading it, so it's been in my siggy ever since.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Nov 16, 2008)

I voted other... Wigs, baby, yeah!

I had lost that lovin' feelin' for my wigs when my edges got beat up. But then I *finally* took CurliDiva's excellent advice and removed all the combs from my wigs... I took it one step further and removed the adjustable hooks in the back too. The little buckle things for those straps would get caught in my hair and rip it out!  This would happen constantly.... 

But now that I removed all the hair damaging stuff from my wigs, I can wear them to get the look I want without the damage! 

I had a billion half wigs that I wasn't wearing cuz I didn't want to blend... so I bought a dozen black headbands from Ebonyline.com that I'm gonna sew to the half wigs. I can apply my products to my poor hairline, put on my wig, and I'm off to the races!

ETA: I only just now realized I had already posted my answer in this thread!  Oops!


----------



## pri (Nov 16, 2008)

Really any style that is going to protect your ends will help w/ growth retention. I however wear buns/ponytail w/ ends tucked under everday. It is helping a lot.


----------



## vestaluv1 (Nov 16, 2008)

I have only worn wigs for the most part, and it did wonders for retaining my length.  I can't really comment on any other types of protective styles.  When I used to wear braid extensions or weaves I was not taking care of my hair at all and actually didn't really care about my hair or how long it was so didn't retain much length.  

I've been bunning for about a month now, but I think I'll be wigging it again.


----------



## Fine 4s (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm getting my hair flat twisted in a bun with my real hair this weekend.
I plan on wearing this style until the end of December with refreshers in between, 2-3 weeks.

Can't wait to go!


----------



## Fine 4s (Nov 18, 2008)

Chameleonchick said:


> I voted braids because that is all I have done to get to a longer length, but I am going to try and experiment with bunning for a while after I take my braids down and see what happens.


 
Extensions are sketchy. One minute you'll wear them with no problems and then the next time you wear and remove them you get a small alopecia section smack dap in the front of your dome. 

I know this one person who did the crown and glory technique and did well at first but now . I don't care how small the bald spot is, that risk is just not worth it to me. 

*MAYBE* after I reach my superdiduper long hair goal...


----------



## baddison (Nov 18, 2008)

Fine 4s said:


> Extensions are sketchy. One minute you'll wear them with no problems and then the next time you wear and remove them you get a small alopecia section smack dap in the front of your dome.
> 
> I know this one person who did the crown and glory technique and did well at first but now . I don't care how small the bald spot is, that risk is just not worth it to me.
> 
> *MAYBE* after I reach my superdiduper long hair goal...



i've been doing C&G for 7 months now. i've gotten great growth, but i also got that "spot" too. its starting to come back, but it scared the mess outta me at first. i'll be doing the "bun for growth" challenge  as soon as these braids are done


----------



## Allandra (Nov 18, 2008)

IMO, different protective styles work out differently for everyone.  The bun worked best for me.


----------



## sunshinelady (Nov 18, 2008)

You can get that same bald spot from bunning if you aren't careful.


----------



## metro_qt (Nov 18, 2008)

I voted other, for wigs. I retain a lot of length this way.
I can't even say it's because my hair is braided or cornrowed underneath, because sometimes i'm ... most of the time i'm too lazy to do that, and I will part my hair in two, make two ponytail puffs. either braid them or leave them loose, but wrap them around my head, stick my wig cap on top, and then the wig.

So, for me, it has more to do with the fact that i'm leaving my hair alone most of the time, until wash day-once or twice a week. (once in the winter)


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm currently wet bunning but I think twist are best for my hair.

The bun keeps my ends moist and protected but I think the twists is better for my whole head.


----------



## BrittanyH26 (Nov 23, 2008)

Twists / Braids.. that way I don't have to worry about manipulating the hair every day


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Dec 8, 2008)

when my hair was longer i kept it in a ponytail and it worked for me.


----------



## ShaniKeys (Dec 9, 2008)

Two strand twists (I'm a 100% 4a/b natural)


----------



## scarcity21 (Dec 9, 2008)

Fine 4s said:


> *Extensions are sketchy. One minute you'll wear them with no problems and then the next time you wear and remove them you get a small alopecia section smack dap in the front of your dome. *
> 
> I know this one person who did the crown and glory technique and did well at first but now . I don't care how small the bald spot is, that risk is just not worth it to me.
> 
> *MAYBE* after I reach my superdiduper long hair goal...


 
This happened to me in September after 2+ years doing the C&G technique so 2009 I will try as hard as I can not to do extension braids...i may try wigs/weaves with only my hair conrowed underneath but with no extensions added


----------



## babydollhair (Dec 9, 2008)

I think buns or pinups. I  think braids/kinky twist, etc give me mixed results, my hair will grow but im always having to cut the ends from damage.  Or when my hair was shorter i would wear a wig as a protective style.


----------



## sweetsuccess (Dec 9, 2008)

check this out::

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=5357599


----------



## beans4reezy (Dec 9, 2008)

scarcity21 said:


> This happened to me in September after 2+ years doing the C&G technique so 2009 I will try as hard as I can not to do extension braids...i may try wigs/weaves with only my hair conrowed underneath but with no extensions added


 


Dido! My hair line is paying the price for years of braiding with extensions. Thank goodness I found LCHF and Cathy Howse's book. I am nursing my hair line back to health and growing my hair without extensions!!! Its been four months (my longest stretch w/o braids in about 10 years...no really) and I am still going strong! No more extensions as a protective style, there are better ways to go that wont reward you with bald spots.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Dec 9, 2008)

A cross -wrap not too tight.


----------



## girlyprincess23 (Dec 10, 2008)

fluffylocks said:


> My hair breaks less/I retain more wiiiiitttthh
> Cornrows. Braids. ECT.
> 
> Things were im not touching my hair at all. Something like a bun or french braid would be good too expect the fact that i will take those down and play in my hair whenever im bored.


 
DITTO. I get the best growth and retention with some sort of braids with kanekalon hair. I don't know why but kanekalon hair  in a hive with a sew in or cornrows give me the best growth and retention


----------



## LivingDol1 (Jan 7, 2009)

i voted for braids. i wore them for 6 or 7 years and saw tremendous growth. i would take breaks every now and then and trim my hair or wear a partial weave(never again, btw). i did have one sensitive spot after wearing the braids for so long, near my right temple, at the hair line. but since i've been wearing my hair relaxed (3 months almost) i've noticed that the hair there is getting thicker again.

like a previous poster said, there was little manipulation with my hair on a day to day basis. i put oil on my scalp and washed my hair once a week.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Feb 10, 2009)

Monigirl said:


> I voted braids & sew-ins. They both helped me stretch longer between relaxers.



Awwwwwh   WHAT A SWEETIE,...your baby is darling!


----------



## RavenMaven (Feb 10, 2009)

I would say braids. LOOSE braids though.


----------



## kjeneen (Feb 10, 2009)

cornrolls under a half wig got me started, but now I'm praying that bunning will take me the rest of the way.  I've just gotta get this daily moisturizing regimen down.


----------



## DayStar (Feb 10, 2009)

no combing


----------



## divinempress (Feb 10, 2009)

bunning!! 

I always wore it in a bun because it was easy...I never considered it to be PS until joining LHCF


----------



## CHECKMATE! (Feb 10, 2009)

Loose buns


----------



## joytimes10 (Feb 10, 2009)

Bunning.  I've never had  braids or weaves....  me no likey....


----------



## tgrowe (Feb 10, 2009)

Braids or cornrows. Never tried bunning although I want to when my hair grows longer.


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh (Feb 10, 2009)

Cornrows under wigs... I've been doing this for a year and some change and I went from bangs above the eyebrow to chin length and shoulder length to grazing APL... and that's with several random trims.


----------



## RedVelvet310 (Feb 10, 2009)

I say braids... thats ALL I do to my hair. I wash, moisturize/seal with some shea butter (I used to put castor oil on top but I realized that shea butter was sufficient)  put 6 or 7 medium sized braids in my hair and stick it under a half wig. I have been doing this since my hair was long enough to braid and I love it! It keeps my hair completely detangled until my next wash and my hair is fully protected. I checked my length today and my nape is so close to hitting APL I'm so excited. Braids all the way!


----------



## platnmdiva23 (Feb 10, 2009)

I don't really do protective styles but I'm thinking about bunning....I just have to get over not liking ponytails....


----------



## Curli08 (Feb 11, 2009)

Buns for me.


----------



## silvergirl (Feb 11, 2009)

ponytails for me


----------



## peppers01 (Feb 11, 2009)

For me it's been my quick weaves, because my hair stays in a pony tail with no manipulation until it's taken down (1-3 weeks). And the glue isn't an issue since I have this glue remover and poo that gets all the glue out without tearing my hair out, and I put on 3 stocking caps so that not much glue seeps through to my hair.


----------



## Anna9764 (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks to all for your wonderful tips and in-put, keep em coming....Anna


----------



## Barbara (Feb 13, 2009)

joytimes10 said:


> Bunning. I've never had braids or weaves.... me no likey....


 

That's right!  Bunning is all I know.


----------



## thehaircompanyusa (Feb 19, 2009)

Cute shirt where did you get it?


----------



## ChasingBliss (Feb 19, 2009)

Monigirl said:


> I voted braids & sew-ins. They both helped me stretch longer between relaxers.


 

Aww, your baby is so precious.


I'd have to say, loose properly moisturized buns.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 19, 2009)

fluffylocks said:


> My hair breaks less/I retain more wiiiiitttthh
> Cornrows. Braids. ECT.
> 
> Things were im not touching my hair at all. Something like a bun or french braid would be good too expect the fact that I will take those down and play in my hair whenever im bored.


ITA, braids are wayyy better for my hair. Bunning pulls out hair in my nape area, sew-ins thinned out my hair (but I believe that was because the cornrows were too fine, this time I had them done a little thicker to test it out), I like cornrows too as long as they're not too fine and definitely cornrows under wigs is an amazing plus for me.


----------



## SherryLove (Feb 23, 2009)

yorlooksmybiz said:


> Sorry, I voted "other".
> 
> Protective styles promote better "retention" not growth.    I acheive the best "retention" with braids.
> 
> Sorry about the ...pet peeve.



I was just thinking the same thing.  I wear my hair out in a ponytail (while keeping my ends well moisturized), and my growth retention is pretty good.....smile....


----------



## Ivypearl08 (Apr 21, 2009)

I voted other...I do a slight ponytail at night with a scrungee and a silk scarf to cover my hair...then in the morning I put rollers in my hair right before I take a shower...the steam from the shower sets my hair...I take the rollers out (no combing or brushing) and off I go...it's worked for me...no fuss hairstyle...my hair has grown exponentially...


----------



## Siditty (Apr 21, 2009)

I was the queen of buns when I first went natural. I went natural back in 1999 before I knew anything about big chops.   I transitioned to natural, cutting off damaged hair along the way.  I am pretty sure that in 2009, my hair is all natural, but buns are awesome.  Every time I would flat iron my hair, people would be in awe when I wore it down, shocked I had so much hair that fit into such a small bun LOL

Bunning for me protected the ends, which in the end kept me from having so much breakage.


----------



## Anna9764 (Apr 22, 2009)

Thank u Ivy and Siditty, Hey Siditty do you tuck your ends in your bun?


----------



## Kayanna1212 (Apr 22, 2009)

I have to say Braids..Braids Defitnaly make your HAIR alot thicker.

and has helped me through my life


----------



## Anna9764 (Apr 22, 2009)

Kayanna1212 said:


> I have to say Braids..Braids Defitnaly make your HAIR alot thicker.
> 
> and has helped me through my life


Me too Kayanna been wearing them for a while now giving them a break and pinning my hair up for a while. Thanks


----------



## locabouthair (Jun 3, 2009)

Lioness said:


> *Regular ( and not too tight) braiding invigorates and stimulates the scalp, thus causing blood flow to the follicles...this then causes growth  They key is to not make the braids too tight.*



I never heard that before.

As a child my hair was not longer than my ears. Yes, my EARS. I wore box braids for two years and it grew to SL. I know SL isnt long but that was longest my hair ever was. Those braids really helped. I made sure to keep them moisturized with a braid spray. I think I was doing the crown and glory method at the time I just didnt know thats what it was.

Right now I''m half wigging it. I'm doing about 6 to 10 conrows and keeping moisturized at night and Dc once a week. Hopefully I'll get some growth this way.


----------



## moonglowdiva (Jun 4, 2009)

*Low manipulation. What ever style that works for you that you don't have to manipulate your hair. All of them.*


----------



## WorkInProgress88 (Jun 4, 2009)

im sure its been stated already but protective styles does not promote hair growth, it helps retain hair length. For me personally, any protective style is good for me...i tend to lean more towards braids because it keep me from 'playing' in my hair daily


----------



## Aggie (Jun 4, 2009)

Braids has worked well for me in retaining length and thickness in the past. I am back to doing them as frequently as I can again. Wearing cornrows is my second best option because it allows me to wear my wigs intermittantly.


----------



## Anna9764 (Jun 4, 2009)

Chinwen2006 said:


> im sure its been stated already but protective styles does not promote hair growth, it helps retain hair length. For me personally, any protective style is good for me...i tend to lean more towards braids because it keep me from 'playing' in my hair daily


Thank u Chin....actually I know they don't actually promote growth but help protect while it grows


----------



## CICI24 (Jun 4, 2009)

buns, i really see a difference


----------



## MagnoliaBelle (Jun 4, 2009)

Bunning is working well for me so far.


----------



## latingirly020488 (Jun 5, 2009)

for me bunning is what has been helping me finally retain length.


----------



## LaLaa (Jun 5, 2009)

I voted braids. Thats all im wearing and it helps from manipulating my hair so much.


----------



## Anna9764 (Jun 5, 2009)

I've been wearing braids for the last fews years...got quit a bit of growth, Been bunning for 2 months now...resting from the braids. A couple of years ago I remember getting lots of growth from bunning as well and wasn't even wearing them for growth. I may braid some color in this summer  (honey blonde) but other than that gonna stick to bunning all the way. Thanks for all of your feedback


----------



## lovenharmony (Jun 5, 2009)

Bunning, bunning and more bunning! It's the only protective style that works for me


----------



## Country gal (Jun 24, 2009)

I had some breakage earlier this year. I hid my hair under a wig and also wore a weave. My hair grew back to the length before the breakage. I had my hair cut in Feb 09 and now it is June when I started wearing it out. It looks very healthy too.


----------



## rben (Jun 24, 2009)

Bunning!  I get the best retention when I braid my hair in one big braid and then wrap that braid around itself to make a bun.


----------



## ChocalateDiva (Jun 24, 2009)

Ponytails work for me. Braids and weaves thin out my hair.


----------



## Anna9764 (Jun 25, 2009)

rben said:


> Bunning! I get the best retention when I braid my hair in one big braid and then wrap that braid around itself to make a bun.


 Gonna try that one!!! Thanks, i've been looking for ways to bun


----------



## Marquetta Breslin (Jun 25, 2009)

I voted braids as well. Not only because I've worn them since I was 8...lol but because I've experienced the most growth from wearing any type of braided/cornrowed style.  I once cut my hair super short and put a texturizer in it.  It looked a hot mess and as soon as it was long enough to braid, I braided it myself and kept it braided for about 1 1/2 years.  When I finally decided to take them out, my hair was almost SL.  

The only issue with Braids is that you have to pay close attention to those edges. At the time I had just enlisted in the Air Force so, I was constantly pulling my hair up into a bun or ponytail.  I just made sure that it was loose and not too tight to pull my edges out and I was fine.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 25, 2009)

Marquetta Breslin said:


> I voted braids as well. Not only because I've worn them since I was 8...lol but because I've experienced the most growth from wearing any type of braided/cornrowed style. I once cut my hair super short and put a texturizer in it. It looked a hot mess and as soon as it was long enough to braid, I braided it myself and kept it braided for about 1 1/2 years. When I finally decided to take them out, my hair was almost SL.
> 
> The only issue with Braids is that you have to pay close attention to those edges. At the time I had just enlisted in the Air Force so, I was constantly pulling my hair up into a bun or ponytail. I just made sure that it was loose and not too tight to pull my edges out and I was fine.


Hi marquetta, I didn't know you were a member here. I have all your dvds except the lace front one.  I don't know if I can handle making one of those - seem too time consuming for me. I still receive all your emails. But anyway, thanks for making the dvds. I love them.


----------



## Marquetta Breslin (Jun 26, 2009)

> Hi marquetta, I didn't know you were a member here. I have all your dvds except the lace front one. I don't know if I can handle making one of those - seem too time consuming for me. I still receive all your emails. But anyway, thanks for making the dvds. I love them.



I come in here all the time!  I enjoy reading all of the posts from everyone.  I finally decided to participate!  I'm glad you're enjoying the DVDs...I'll be filming some more over the summer so stay tuned...


----------



## leleepop (Jun 26, 2009)

my hair loves two strand twists....


----------



## AshMoBev (Jun 27, 2009)

QUESTION....for those that say Bunns are best....do you bunn after your hair is straightened or when wet????


----------



## rben (Jul 1, 2009)

I prefer wet as my hair comes out so much more manageable and it looks sleeker.  If I let it airdry first it curls up into ringlets and makes a great wash and go but a messy bun


----------



## CurlyMe08 (Jul 1, 2009)

I voted buns and updo's because it is less manipulation for me.


----------



## Aviah (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm best with cornrows/ twists to rest the hairline now and then. And even in twists its up most of the time. Buns still make me have to comb it 2x per day (to moisturize and seal) vs 1x per week. Of course I moisturize daily in braids, but there's less combing involved. Its all about less manipulation for my fine strands.


----------



## Coco*Colada (Jul 3, 2009)

Loose Bunning and Ponytails work well for me


----------



## Stella B. (Aug 17, 2009)

Any protective style where the ends are tucked away gets my vote for retention! There's so many-buns, ponys, braids, twist-outs, they're great in helping to protect the ends!


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Aug 17, 2009)

For me buns and hair extensions


----------



## remilaku (Aug 17, 2009)

To me it is dreadlocks. This is the best protective style I have ever had! One you don't ever have to take down.


----------



## CurliDiva (Aug 18, 2009)

Although I love braids......I just discovered this summer that BUN promotes the best growth for me.

I noticed in spite of my best efforts that when braiding my natural hair (no extensions) the ends would curl/wrap around each other and I would have to rip (yes - I hear a ripping sound) to pulling them apart.

This summer I got lazy and did even feel like braiding my hair. So I would just gather my hair in a low bun with the ends tucked, which I undid every night.

This cause zero stress for my ends and my hair is retaining length!


----------



## a_shoe_6307 (Aug 19, 2009)

Braids for me.  I see the most retention when I braid my hair while growing it out.  It makes it soft and keeps my hands out of my hair (I get chop happy and frustrated when my hair is in the in between stages).


----------



## Chemetria (Aug 19, 2009)

I said braids cuz that is what works for me


----------



## ellehair (Aug 19, 2009)

divinempress said:


> bunning!!
> 
> I always wore it in a bun because it was easy...I never considered it to be PS until joining LHCF


 

You hair is so 
O-M-G lovely just lovely girl!


----------



## ellehair (Aug 19, 2009)

okay so far into my journey, wigs have been the best PS in retaining length cause im not playing in my hair and I am able to treat my hair underneath as many time per week as I need to.


----------



## shamarie (Aug 20, 2009)

In the past, braids now I sew in weekly


----------



## Ediese (Aug 21, 2009)

Sew-in weaves have worked wonders for me.


----------



## varaneka (Aug 21, 2009)

Sunshine0801 said:


> Braids and twists. They require the least amount of daily manipulation.



I agree. I'm going to stop bunning and try braids


----------



## lilanie (Aug 21, 2009)

Hmm, I voted other... I would have to say my beanie, since it has been 3 months since I did a bc.  I cowash, put on my leavin and keep it movin...


----------



## Lovestyr (Aug 21, 2009)

I voted other because I wear sew ins twice a year and typically leave them in for 2 months. And the rest f the year I wear lace front wigs. It has worked for me either way as long as the hair is left alone it will grow..


----------



## Lebiya (Sep 30, 2009)

Cornrows has/is working for me, individual braids, not so much.


----------



## Diva_Esq (Sep 30, 2009)

Wet bunning works best for me!  Quick, easy, sleek and neat, and very professional.  My hair is tucked from all of the things that could harm it. ME LIKIE!


----------



## HairBarbie (Sep 30, 2009)

sunshinelady said:


> You can get that same bald spot from bunning if you aren't careful.


Really?

What would cause that, Is it friction from hair bands or pin or something else?


----------



## goodmorningruby (Dec 30, 2009)

Reviving an old thread....
I want to see how the "Gibson" updo (a modified version, think Ballerina Bun) and conventional bunning will work out for me in the near future, but so far all I've done is used bobby pins/hair pins and jaw clips to keep the hair up. Works for me. No breakage or problems of any kind. PSing is a no brainer for me, because I do not like to wear my hair down....ever.


----------



## lamaria211 (Dec 30, 2009)

currently wearing a wig will updated soon


----------

